# Stupid thing you've done in training



## Black Bear (Jan 29, 2004)

When I bought my banana cup (aka. "tuckunder"), I was really excited. I was showing my colleagues, and I said, go on, kick me! Kick me as hard as you can in the nuts! 

Well you know, with a tuckunder, you won't get your testicles mashed and swollen into grapefruits, but it still hurts enough to make you go cross-eyed.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 29, 2004)

I've just cracked myself in the head a few times with rattan...worst time was while on the floor at a seminar.

it left a nice bump.


----------



## gman (Jan 29, 2004)

When I was learning parries we went over the proper way to parry and my instructor said be sure to take the parry to the side if your head. Well, I guess I didn't take his advise and I took the parry straight into my face and poked myself in the eye. What a genious.:shrug:


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I've just cracked myself in the head a few times with rattan...worst time was while on the floor at a seminar.
> 
> it left a nice bump.  *



Mee too!:rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

...I've clocked myself in the head with my 'chucks quite a few times.....and tangled the peaches in the chain...boy...that's a new kind of pain, right there...:shrug:


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 29, 2004)

The 3 section staff is my nemesis.  I've whacked my self so many times that I start to see double every time I look at one of them.

The goofiest thing I've ever done in class was my first week and first defense line in my aikido class.  I had been trained for a couple of years in kenpo and the first attack that comes at me I just reacted and went into Whirling Warrior instead of one of the aikido techniques I was supposed to be working on.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> [Band tangled the peaches in the chain...boy...that's a new kind of pain, right there...:shrug: [/B]



How did you get the beans above the franks!!!!

There's Something about MA


----------



## Black Bear (Jan 29, 2004)

Wait, that's not the stupidest. I was practicing power strokes on a tire (hanging, like a punching bag). Normally, depending on the position of the tire and the angle of incidence, the strike will either flow through or bounce off. This time, there was a wonky rattan vibration and it went straight back into my face. Broke a tooth. 

While I was having it capped, I got fitted for a Proform mouthguard.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by upnorthkyosa
> *How did you get the beans above the franks!!!! *



very carefully... ...I was doing a rotation around the leg and the chain brushed against...whew...:rofl:


----------



## Black Bear (Jan 29, 2004)

That "bubble" was without a doubt the most disturbing movie scene I've ever witnessed.


----------



## LadyDragon (Jan 29, 2004)

I'll never forget the first time I did a double reverse cresent kick.  In the middle of one of my kicks I lost my focus and ended up on my back on the floor...


----------



## OULobo (Jan 29, 2004)

I was at a silat seminar just this last weekend and while falling to a hari mau position I was supposed to smash my elbow into my partner's thigh. To be nice I purposely missed, but I added too much zeal to the technique which made my elbow come to a very abrupt stop on the unpadded concrete floor. Still can't lean on it 4 days later.


----------



## KanoLives (Jan 29, 2004)

After my class had finished, my instructor asked me to warm up the next class which was the adult beginner class. After doing some drills to warm up the body. We went into our straight leg swings to stretch the hamstrings. As I was counting and doing them with the class I swung my leg up. The momentum caused me to slip with the one foot I was standing on and I fell flat on my back. 

I played it off though by saying I wanted everyone to slap out (breakfall backwards). And asked if everyone had seen my demonstration of it. Don't think they bought it though. :rofl:


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *I was at a silat seminar just this last weekend and while falling to a hari mau position I was supposed to smash my elbow into my partner's thigh. To be nice I purposely missed, but I added too much zeal to the technique which made my elbow come to a very abrupt stop on the unpadded concrete floor. Still can't lean on it 4 days later. *


 Did that with a heel strike (stomp to the head) during a kenpo demo.  Bruised all the way to the bone.  Didn't even limp until the demo was over but limped for a week or two afterwards.


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 29, 2004)

knocked myself silly with nunchuks, trying to pass the chuk under my arm and catch on top. cracked myself across the back of the head and next thing I knew, I was staring at the ceiling thinking "oooh...lookit the pretty stars!"


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *knocked myself silly with nunchuks, trying to pass the chuk under my arm and catch on top. *



..the first time I tried that rotation...it went under my arm and cracked me on my left temple...had a nice knot and a cut since they were octagonal 'chucks...shoulda been using the ones with the rounded ends...


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 29, 2004)

mine have rounded ends, but all my weapons wooden components are made from purpleheart, which is a very hard, very heavy wood.  in other words... OUCH!

Kamas- purpleheart handles
nunchuks - purpleheart handles
escrima - purpleheart sticks
bo - purpleheart staff
katana - purpleheart grip

I've even got two stilettos with purpleheart handles that I wear to the renaissance faire. hehe. all my weapons match.  the kamas, chuks, escrima and bo I bought at a MA supply store all at once, because the wood was so beautiful and had such a nice feel to it.  The katana and stilettos were made especially for me by a wonderful craftsman.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

what is purpleheart wood?


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 29, 2004)

http://www.wflooring.com/Technical_Info/Species_Tech_Info/Species_Pages/purpleheart.htm  - good info

http://www.cocoboloinc.com/purple.html   - good picture

http://www.highlandhardwoods.com/wood_closeups/purpleheart.html


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

..too rich for my blood...I'll stick to Century and Tiger Claw schtuff.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 29, 2004)

Decided to break some boards with my head at a demo and knocked myself out.  Should have stopped at two.  Oh well, no more head breaks.


----------



## Spud (Jan 29, 2004)

We were doing an intro to Krav Maga at our Dojang. The visiting instructor was a very energetic gentleman and wanted to make sure we were getting some cardio in (silly thing for a two hour intro class). Both my partner and me were rapidly getting winded and losing focus as we worked the combinations on hand targets. 

He dropped his guard and I stepped in too close  perfect elbow strike right to his forehead. Left a big goose-egg. 

Kind of funny, but the instructor was pushing our boundaries for a safe class.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 29, 2004)

Lost focus and punched the floor doing a form, broke 3 bones in my hand

Forgot once( and only once) that new students can kick hard as hell and ended up with 2 broken ribs

Said something stupid to my instructor once (thinking I was being funny) he didn't see it that way


----------



## kenpo12 (Jan 29, 2004)

Picked up a piece of wood in the garage and didn't realize it was laminated.  It took about 3 months for my knuckle to feel normal again after punching through it.


----------



## Spud (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kenpo12 _
> *Picked up a piece of wood in the garage and didn't realize it was laminated.  It took about 3 months for my knuckle to feel normal again after punching through it. *



Those pesky details!  LOL!


----------



## Zepp (Jan 29, 2004)

Let's see now...

Smacked myself in the head with a rattan stick,

Smacked my partner in the head with a rattan stick,

Slipped on my own sweat while doing a spinning hook kick and landed on my rear,

Slipped on someone else's sweat while doing a spinning hook kick and landed on my back,

This one's my best:  We've got this one form where you give a little hopping front kick and then cross one foot behind the other (in pyong-an 4).  One day, when I had gone for a while without trimming my toenails, I cut the heel of my front foot with the big toenail of my back foot.  It bled quite nicely too.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by Zepp
> *One day, when I had gone for a while without trimming my toenails, I cut the heel of my front foot with the big toenail of my back foot.  It bled quite nicely too. *



...I've gotten cut by someone else's toenail...does that count...?
::shudder::...


----------



## Black Bear (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I've gotten cut by someone else's toenail...does that count...?
> ::shudder::... *


 I did too. That was nasty.


----------



## Zepp (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I've gotten cut by someone else's toenail...does that count...?
> ::shudder::... *



I've had that happen too, but I blame that on the other guy.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 30, 2004)

indeed...but it has to be one of the most disgusting things that can happen.


----------



## satans.barber (Jan 30, 2004)

Heh, I've gone for a crossover side kick a couple of times and just sort of scooted my supporting leg into thin air, landing myself on my **** with a thud!

Usually in gradings as well when I've been nervous and not concentrating!

Ian.


----------



## ThirdDegreeBurn (Jan 31, 2004)

Getting cut by somebody else's toenail just sucks.
 I was doing a Shinai form in practice. Figured I like the sound better without the braces on it. Slipped, finger got caught in the bamboo, tried to jerk away and left some nice scratches on my hand.

I was young. Shut up.


----------



## Zepp (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *indeed...but it has to be one of the most disgusting things that can happen. *



Actually, the most disgusting thing I've had happen in MA is when I've peeled a piece of dead skin off myself and then realized that that wasn't my skin after all.

(I'm sure you're all glad to picture that.)


----------



## Shinzu (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I've clocked myself in the head with my 'chucks quite a few times.....and tangled the peaches in the chain...boy...that's a new kind of pain, right there...:shrug: *



i know that is  not funny but i have never heard them be called peaches before...LOL.  ill have to remember that :rofl:


back to the subject.  i was trying to show off with the staff and it went flying out of my hands.  i never did that again.


----------



## Mudo Warrior (Feb 2, 2004)

Ok I did someting completly stupid several years ago.  I was training very hard at the time.  Strength training, endurance training and flexibility training are now and have always been a big part of my life.  However, while i am very successful in the strength and endurance portion of my training I was not blessed with outstanding flexibility.  So at the time I had just taken my 1st Dan test a few weeks before and had set the goal of full splits for myself for the future.  Anyway to make a long story short one day after stretching for a while I asked one of my freinds and fellow black belts to stand on my thighs after I had gotten out as far as I could go.  Yep you guessed it my right hip cracked, and thats right being young and stupid I didn't go to the doctor for a few months so I have very little cartalidge in my hip now.  Yes that has to be the supidest thing I have ever done while training.


----------



## Shinzu (Feb 2, 2004)

holy ouch!!


----------



## ThirdDegreeBurn (Feb 2, 2004)

you win mudo!


----------



## CloudChaser (Feb 3, 2004)

since i'm still somewhat of a beginner in the martial arts field, i haven't had as many opportunities to screw up big time...but there was this one doozy of an incident while learning to handle the staff where we had to do the figure-8 twirl,... i lost control, and it um, 'jumped' out of my hands towards the head of the senior instructor in front of me! he had his back to me, but managed to block it away in time (it helps when you're facing mirrors, heh)  
i, of course, just grinned sheepishly and wanted to go hide in a corner somewhere...  oh yeah, if you drop your staff, you gotta pick it up with your feet only so guess what my extremely un-coordinated toes had to struggle doing while everyone was watching with keen amusement...


----------



## kenpo12 (Feb 4, 2004)

So the lesson is, listen to that little voice inside you that says "Don't do that, you'll hurt yourself".


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 4, 2004)

I dont hear that little voice say that but I do hear it say "what the hell did you try that for" and  "lets forget that one for a while"


----------



## kenpo12 (Feb 4, 2004)

YEah, I hear them alot too.


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 5, 2004)

My little voice just says "Oweee!" a lot.    I broke another toe by stepping in too close on a blend last night.  Second time in several months I've done that.  Pretty soon I'll be able to qualify snapping toes during blending as the stupidest thing I've done in training.


----------



## loki09789 (Feb 5, 2004)

12 stitches of stupidity (two inside, 10 outside)

From training solo with a live knife after being awake 2 days straight because of overtime.

And Then...

Re-opening the cut shortly after when I was too embarassed to tell my instructor the extent of the damage and said "I just cut myself" and proceeded to let him use me for wrist locks and throws...

I don't know which was worse, bleeding on the training floor infront of the class, or having him yell at me because I was so stupid in front of the class.

Paul


----------



## Jmh7331 (Feb 5, 2004)

I was about two weeks into a new school and was really excited about it.  I couldn't make the Monday adult class so I went to the Tuesday junior class.  The whole first half was squat thrusts, frog hopping, sprints, you name it, I was dying.  So at the end he made us race. I took off like a bat out of hell, my legs turned to jello, I couldn't stop and went thru the wall into the waiting area where all the parents were.  I was bloody and embarrased.


----------



## Black Bear (Feb 5, 2004)

Mr. Prime Minister, you're stupid.  

Oh, by the way, nice so-called "blind trust" you had on CSL while you were Finance Minister. I am so not voting for you.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Feb 8, 2004)

During my first month of JKD class my instructor was getting frustrated with me for stopping me punches an inch or so in front of his face,so he told be "If you don't fully commit to it,I can't get any realistic practice of my own". He must have thought that I wasn't going to reallt do it,I hit him HARD in the face!


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gary Crawford _
> *During my first month of JKD class my instructor was getting frustrated with me for stopping me punches an inch or so in front of his face,so he told be "If you don't fully commit to it,I can't get any realistic practice of my own". He must have thought that I wasn't going to reallt do it,I hit him HARD in the face! *


 Wow, he had your fist *and* his foot in his mouth at the same time.:rofl:


----------



## Maltair (Feb 9, 2004)

I had a cane slip out of my hands. Whatched that sucker fly across the matts towards the mirrors! I was thinking "oh please, oh please, oh please, don't break" Lucky for me it hit with the rubber tip.


----------



## TigerWoman (Apr 17, 2004)

Which stupid thing of many it seems.  After doing 600 kicks, and doing 20 minutes of line drills, dislocating my knee with a tornado round kick--body went one way knee another--too loose.

Or after becoming black belt and remembering how unfun it was that black belts never let them hit you.  So...after 3 matches, a new white belt said she was too tired to kick so I let in a punch.  White belts can't punch, right?
Well, lucky me, this one could and broke the top rib below the sternum. A little known fact about her was that she was a former MP in the army.  She could punch through a brick, no problem.  Never will let a white belt hit me again...


----------



## 8253 (Apr 19, 2004)

ive done to many stupid things to think of one specifically. anymore they all just run together


----------



## Tony (Apr 19, 2004)

Well while I sparring I dislocated my thumb and kept on going without telling my instructor! Oh and I remember one guy I sparred with was unfortunate enough to get a bloody nose from me when I really didn't mean to make that much contact!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 19, 2004)

It would had been the time I told my father that I was a man in his dojo, he palm struck me in the chest and then went to help me up with one hand and palm struck me again after one more time of this , my reply was no sir I'll stay here on the ground never again did I try to confront him in front of his students and peers.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Apr 19, 2004)

Practicing front flips in knee-high water at the ocean for resistance. As I'm pulling my body into the tuck, I think to myself, "I waonder what would happen to the mechanics of the flip if I pulled my knees toward my head, instead of my chest".  And did just that. Broke my nose, and collapsed the maxillary sinus on the right. Required facial reconstructive surgery to make me look like something other than Quasimodo bred with deflated rubber ball.

Waking up form the surgery was the absolute worst part of it all. Wake up hurling b/c drippage into the stomach during procedure; instant raise in blood pressure in the head, sensed right at the bone donor and repair locations as searing pain.

Dave


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 19, 2004)

My partner was attempting a rear bear hug attack and while I was just barely starting the technique, both of us lost balance and fell over backwards. I landed on top of my partner. Now this thought went through my head, "If this was an actual attack and we fell over like this, what would be the logical move for me to do?" While thinking this, I did a light outward elbow strike to my partner's throat and choked him. I didn't see where my elbow was going (I thought it would be the head, not the throat)....

I just realized then that even with a "light" touch, the elbow apparently packs *a lot* of power. I'd hate to think what an elbow strike at full power would be like...

- Ceicei


----------



## clapping_tiger (Apr 19, 2004)

I don't know if this is the most stupid thing I have done, but it was the most embarrassing. I decided I was going to go to class even though I was having, um....lets just say intestinal problems. Well, wouldn't you know it, I was asked to lead the warm-up that day, and as I was going through the crunches and counting them off, when on the up stroke I let out 2 loud "numbers" that the class was not expecting. I know it is a natural body function, but still..........


----------



## Trent (Jun 15, 2004)

Using full length shovel handles as escrima sticks to build up strength, coordination and speed.  I became overzealous and tore a rotator cuff muscle in my right shoulder.

That was stupid.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 15, 2004)

I was two days without sleep and sword training with my teacher's 300 year old Korean fighting sword.

Somehow, while resheathing, the darn thing filleted my ring finger on the outside near my cuticle. It was a small cut, but diagonal and so it bled profusely. Given that I was tired, hadn't eaten, etcetera, I did something very pu**y-like...something I had only ever done once before.

I...(hangs head)...dropped...the....sword....:waah: 
....and...proceeded....to....pass....out....   :uhoh: 

That was so embarassing. In the first place, I have a high tolerance for pain, I have staved off shock before with ease, blood doesn't bother me, I've cut myself deeper and much more seriously without fainting. 

We still can't figure out how the sword cut me like it did because of the position and direction of the cut. I think it has a spirit.

Hwarang!


----------



## MichiganTKD (Jun 16, 2004)

Went to a testing once years ago. Came right from University and had been drinking a bit. I had to fight the Grandmaster's son, whose high roundhouse was unbelievably fast. Sober, I barely had time to react to it. Drunk, I had no chance, Granted, I wasn't stinking drunk, but just enough to slow down my reflexes. I still have the broken nose. Had to go to the emergency room, bleeding all over the place. Very nasty.


----------



## Shinzu (Jun 16, 2004)

MichiganTKD said:
			
		

> Went to a testing once years ago. Came right from University and had been drinking a bit. I had to fight the Grandmaster's son, whose high roundhouse was unbelievably fast. Sober, I barely had time to react to it. Drunk, I had no chance, Granted, I wasn't stinking drunk, but just enough to slow down my reflexes. I still have the broken nose. Had to go to the emergency room, bleeding all over the place. Very nasty.



friends don't let friends drink & spar....LOL


ouch!


----------



## kenpo tiger (Jun 17, 2004)

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> During my first month of JKD class my instructor was getting frustrated with me for stopping me punches an inch or so in front of his face,so he told be "If you don't fully commit to it,I can't get any realistic practice of my own". He must have thought that I wasn't going to reallt do it,I hit him HARD in the face!


My first night of sparring in my (relatively) new tkd school, the sabonim decided to spar with us.  I was one of two women, and the lowest-ranking student in the class.  [I was permitted to spar at orange belt because I'd had prior experience in karate.]  Cutting to the chase:  the sabonim asked me to spar with him so he could see what I had.  He threw a roundhouse kick at my head (easy for him - 6'3" and me a foot shorter), which I trapped.  I immediately went to sweep his other leg, as I'd been taught, and stopped abruptly, in spite of the shouts to go ahead and do it.  He wasn't too happy with me even though I let go of his leg at that point.  KT:idunno:


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 17, 2004)

kenpo tiger said:
			
		

> He wasn't too happy with me even though I let go of his leg at that point.  KT:idunno:



Just curious, he wasn't happy because you had gotten the upper hand or in this case, leg or that you didn't follow through and land him on his butt?  Either way, he lost. 
TW


----------



## kenpo tiger (Jun 17, 2004)

That I'd gotten the upper hand.  As I posted elsewhere, a good technician, but sparring is supposed to be his specialty.  How could he have underestimated an opponent??:asian:


----------



## Storm (Jun 17, 2004)

No majors but...

When I first started a big dude threw a big punch and I put in a big block which really hurt.  Went back to the end of the line and looked at my arm.  There was this huge big egg lump sticking out of it. One of the Instructors saw it and said "did you pop it"?  so I promptly turned my arm around and went to pop the lump....he stopped my before I could get a good squeese on it Duh!!!  :uhohh: 

Gift of return - did the move well aimed my knee and stuck it in. Unfortunatley to the correct spot.  My partner couldnt sit or train for a while. Took three months to heal, just about when it was she slipped over and sat on it again...opps

Doing a move that required a spinning left rear stiff leg kick to head. Had a tall partner, my short legs, stiff leg turned into a bent leg, foot went straight between his arms and I split his lip with my heal and he had the cheek to leave his blood on my foot!!!

The list goes on and on, I true walking disaster in the making.


----------



## dubljay (Jun 18, 2004)

There are far too many for me to list them all

Injury wise: I continue to open hand (slap block) low kicks... after having many dislocated fingers you would think that I would know better.

Embarrassment:  Well the most embarrassing thing was during my green belt test i got lost in Short 3 and started doing Long three... oh man that sucked.  Then that same night after I finished performing my personal form I tripped on a loose carpet seam and did a face plant.

-Josh-


----------



## kenpo tiger (Jun 18, 2004)

i got lost in Short 3 and started doing Long three 
Josh, for what it's worth - we've all been there!  Easy to do.

I'm curious.  Why do you do a personal form at green belt?  I've been working on my personal form since orange, but no one's ever seen it - mainly because I keep changing it, and also because we usually show our personal forms when we test for black. 

What's the other J in your name stand for?  You've got a cool first one


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 18, 2004)

kenpo tiger said:
			
		

> i got lost in Short 3 and started doing Long three
> Josh, for what it's worth - we've all been there!  Easy to do.



Yeah, we have all been there.  I keep combining Tangun and Toesan, which is yellow and orange in ITF and I'm supposed to have already tested on that.  I got to continually keep going over it. Memory is a funny thing. If you don't practice it, you lose it.  Not like riding a bike at all....  TW


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jun 18, 2004)

My instructor allowed (in fact encouraged) us to occasionally wear street clothes during class in order to experience how different it is from wearing a uniform.  Well, this was back in the 70's (insert obligatory "old guy" joke here), and I sometimes wore platform shoes.  That's right- one time I wore the stupid platforms in class.

But _only_ one time.


----------



## dubljay (Jun 22, 2004)

kenpo tiger said:
			
		

> i got lost in Short 3 and started doing Long three
> Josh, for what it's worth - we've all been there!  Easy to do.
> 
> I'm curious. Why do you do a personal form at green belt? I've been working on my personal form since orange, but no one's ever seen it - mainly because I keep changing it, and also because we usually show our personal forms when we test for black.
> ...


 
 Well it wouldn't have been so bad when I got lost if I hadn't been leading some new people throught it... so I didnt catch it until a few techniques down the line, and my instructor didn't say a word till he could see that I knew I screwed up.  :btg:

 Showing my personal for green belt wasn't really a requirement, but my instructor likes to see the progress I've made on it, to keep me from making and major blunders in it.  

 dubljay stands for my first and middle name  Joshua James.


----------



## kenpo tiger (Jun 22, 2004)

dubljay stands for my first and middle name Joshua James.
Had a feeling.  My sons are both Js.


----------



## bignick (Sep 13, 2004)

oh boy...let's see...the time i was doing a spinning hook kick on my own...during the beginners class, they were working on their stuff and i was just there doing my own thing...my left leg absolutely left the ground and i hit hard on our wood dance floor...the best part is i literally landed with my legs crossed and my head on my hand...so it looked like i was just resting there, chilling out...everybody hears this loud THUDDD!!! and look over and all they saw was me lying on the floor looking like i was ready for a photoshoot or something....

dumbest thing ever...was at my first judo tournament...drank a whole bottle of gatorade propel water after my first two matches...went out for my third....threw up all over the mat...luckily it was just water...the worst part...i was winning...throwing up on the mat is a hansoku make, automatic disqualification from the tournament....and i had to clean it up too....but hey...if we can't laugh at ourselves?


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 13, 2004)

:rofl:  Awesome!


----------



## Paul B (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm not even going to touch injuries,not enough space in here!

One of the many stupid, embarrassing things I have done....

This was about 7 months ago.

A visiting Chinese Wu Shu team (from China)took over our Hapkido Dojang for a weekend,and one of the days we were treated to a "demonstration",and after theirs,we were to give a demo of Hapkido.

So they proceeded to give an absolutely dazzling display of Wu Shu,and then it was our turn. Everything was running smoothly,as expected,there were big aerial breakfalls all the way around,and then my Teacher decides to show defenses against attacks from behind.....well,usually since he likes to toss me around quite a bit,when he wants me to attack,he extends his hands behind him for me to grab. So we do one technique,then another,then another,etc..then he stops to explain something....and I take a knee BEHIND him...at one point he extends his hands....I grab....He didn't want me to...I insist....Paul goes for a very high,very hard trip to the mat....collective "AHHH!" of appreciation from Chinese people.....He looks down to where I'm at,sucking wind and collecting whatever is left of my rattled brain,and says...."Why did you grab me?":whip:  How's that for stupid!?!:lol:


----------



## ThatWasAKick (Sep 14, 2004)

LOL, Paul.  Would have enjoyed seeing that.

My stupid thing was at home.  I tend to question everything I learn for it's practicality.  The first time I was shown Dragon Wrist (hitting with your wrist in a flicking motion) I thought, "Yeah, right, that's really gonna hurt."  <roll eyes>

So I went home, sat in my chair, got curious, and did a dragon wrist to my chin.

My head snapped back, hit the chair, and I saw stars.

Dumb.  Really, really dumb.  I was *so* glad no one was watching.


----------



## blackbeltedbeauty (Sep 14, 2004)

stupidest thing.....let's see, let's see....there are alot of those. The most recent one, I was swinging my whip chain around and got it caught on the ceiling. I chipped my tooth with my sai once. I've hit myself with the bo staff hundreds of times.

The time I felt dumbest was when I was going up to get my red belt from my tkd instructor after my test. A couple minutes before, I sneezed into my hand. After handing me my red belt, my instructor extended his hand for me to shake it. When I shook with the wrong hand, he asked me why. I told him I sneezed in the other one and the whole dojang rang with laughter. I was being polite, but I can see why it's slightly funny.


----------



## bignick (Sep 14, 2004)

the dumbest thing i've ever heard came from my friend who studies kempo and does some kyusho jutsu...the head instructor was showing something and knocked one guy out with a strike to the neck.....the guy that got knocked out thought it was so cool...so he's driving home flicking himself in the neck trying to figure out how the instructor did it....he was a smart one


----------



## Enson (Sep 14, 2004)

i would say that when i first started i tried to do an advance technique. it was sort of an air spin move and i didn't pull it off. i fell with my legs facing one way and my up body facing another. naturally i hurt my back and was out of commission for a couple of weeks. 


peace


----------



## jesse sutton (Sep 15, 2004)

Since i've known my teacher for many years, as a family friend, I know him as Joe. I'm friends with his son, i live down the street from his mother, his sister is a good friend of my mother, and we work at the same job. So he's Joe. Wasnt ever Mr. Foster in my eyes. Then i started training back in February, and although i'm supposed to call him sir in class, or Master Foster, i sometimes forget, and say 'Hey Joe, can you help me with this??' which looks very bad in front of everyone else. 

I feel so stupid everytime i do it, but its hard to get out of that. 

Other stupid things:

Was punching the bag, and Mr. Teacher was holding the bag, and he just wanted me to go nuts and hit as hard as i could, and forget technique for a moment, and just get it all out. And so i was rockin the bag for a minute or two, and wasnt even thinking anymore, and then he said 'stop,' but i didnt really hear and so he let go of the pad, because he thought i heard him, and i punched the bag right back into his face. I actually thought he was going to murder me on the spot. 

When i was learning the spinning outer crescent kick i whipped around too quickly before learning to balance it, and fell on my ***. 

Before class me and Joe had gotten some Mcdonalds, and i didnt feel well, and so while doing our situps (leg lifts to be exact) i accidentally let rip the most extraordinary gastric anomale ever. He just laughed it off, but i still felt like a moron in front of everyone else. 

After class one day we were playing chess, and while trying to trap his queen, he checkmated me. Ya... he's smarter then me too.


----------



## bluemtn (Sep 15, 2004)

Hmm, let me see...  Well, let me start with my old school...  The whole class was doing a drill where we had to run back and forth on the mat and touch a marker.  I start off at the edge, my second smallest toe gets caught on (rather under) the mat, and I start to trip and manage to not fall and start "windmilling" the rest of the way.  It was quite painful to walk for a day or two, because jammed that toe real bad.   Now at my current school, and I had just earned my green belt, and decided I wanted to try a new move for my belt level.  I tried to do a spinning leg sweep, nearly missed tripping a student in front of me.  In order to not sweep them, I had to basically stop in mid- spin, and move my leg out of the way, causing me to fall flat on my backside with a resounding THUMP!  We don't have mats here, so every fall sounds worse than it really is.   I also fell on my back when I forgot what leg to lift off from for a jumping front kick, then one time I was sparring with one of my instructors, and we clashed shins- left us saying a few words after that, nor could we move right away.

That's it for now.  I really am not clumsy, just have "moments".


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 15, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> the dumbest thing i've ever heard came from my friend who studies kempo and does some kyusho jutsu...the head instructor was showing something and knocked one guy out with a strike to the neck.....the guy that got knocked out thought it was so cool...so he's driving home flicking himself in the neck trying to figure out how the instructor did it....he was a smart one


So let me guess, he crashed??

- Ceicei


----------



## bignick (Sep 15, 2004)

no...but he should've for just being that dumb


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 16, 2004)

Well, actually, i just did it a few days ago.

Me and my buddy were practicing jump rolls. Basically you try to jump over something high then roll.

Well..i jumped over, kinda got into a handstand and for some reason my hands just let go.

My face went sideways into the ground..not a pretty sight. My whole body has been sore for the past 2 days, and i think its because of that.


----------



## rutherford (May 20, 2005)

Practicing rolling while drunk is not a good idea.  I won't say anymore.


----------



## Makalakumu (May 20, 2005)

Black Bear

Are you still active on MT? Man, we had some good conversation...back in the day.

upnorthkyosa


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 20, 2005)

When I dated my girlfriend (now wife), she was into roller skating. I thought I could to a kick while wearing skates.......my fall was cushion by the "jewels". :erg:

After a little laughter from her, I got her sympathy and nursing.


----------



## ChineseKempoJerry (May 21, 2005)

Practicing Iaido form and lost focus in front of my instructor. I jammed my iaito into my leg.  Still have not lived it down


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 21, 2005)

rutherford said:
			
		

> Practicing rolling while drunk is not a good idea. I won't say anymore.


Were you doing "Drunken Style"?


----------



## lonekimono10 (May 21, 2005)

I know alot of you will think this is funny, but i really did this, 
    in 1975 i was working with a yellow belt and i was showing him a step drag
 with a back fist, and following it up with a roundhouse kick,well as i was doing this another student across the floor yelled really loud, i truned around to see what happend, and when i turned back it was just when he threw the roundhouse and ,well yes it did it got me right on my nose, that kick *broke* my nose, the blood would not stop.
    well you know what i had to hear about this,*" hey George a yellowbelt  broke your nose"*.  well you know i don't do that any more


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 21, 2005)

Did you tip your head up and use a ice pack on your forehead/crown?


----------



## mj_lover (May 21, 2005)

most embarasing moment? probably the over energetic front snap kick where my boton leg stoped being the bottom leg..felt stupid for that one


----------



## TigerWoman (May 21, 2005)

This thread probably could go on and on as we all continue to do stupid things...   My last one was overdoing upperbody workout, punching bags, pushups and yoga twice a day and everyday until one Friday, an all hour punching session ended me up at the clinic for a cortisone shot.  Then my other shoulder acted up.  After a month's rest they are better but now I have to rebuild...much slower though.  Patience is a virtue.  TW


----------



## kenposikh (May 22, 2005)

Stupidest thing Iv'e done in training is go into complete reality mode when knife training the person I was attacking manged to pin my hand with the knife close to his body. I managed to grapple him to the ground and then proceeded to rip my hand out and stab him in the kidney and spine a couple of times. Stop was called and he was then attacking me after about 10 seconds I realised one of my fingers was pointing the wrong way. Went to hospital thinking I had just pulled it from it's socket after X rays I was told I had a spirtal fracture operated on and had and still have two pins in the finger.

Well I suppose in rality I survived but I thing that was pretty stupid.


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 22, 2005)

What a "reality check"


----------



## KenpoBruce2006 (Apr 24, 2006)

Afetr two weeks of training I thought I was pretty good for a white belt....til another white belt caught me with an uppercut to the right floating rib.  I think I actually looked to my left to see if his hand came out the other side...before I dropped to the ground in pain.  Bruised three ribs with that shot.  Never left my elbow up again.


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 25, 2006)

Running late for a class, didn't warm up enough, pulled my groin, doing a side kick. Leg just dropped dead to the floor, couldn't lift it again.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 25, 2006)

every time i fiddle about with numchucks, i end up numbing my chucks.


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 25, 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 25, 2006)

Walked too close to a guy doing a 'chuck form.  You can figure out the rest.

Jeff


----------



## fireman00 (Apr 25, 2006)

1.) traveling on business and was practicing with octagon 'chucks in the room and WHACKED myself right behind the ear.  I about knocked myself out - saw stars for about 30 minutes, was dizzy and felt like getting sick.

2.) JUST moved into our house, with newly painted walls, and was practicing with my 'chucks in the living room (after assuring my wife that I would only do this in the basement) .... 'chucks slipped out of my hand and punched a perfect octogon hole in the wall.

3.) Practicing with escrima sticks in the newly painted house - whacked the door jam and left a  nice little dent.


----------



## beau_safken (Apr 25, 2006)

My brother and I are afflicted with a condition called Ballsculitis.  The effects of the illness are that everytime you touch a weapon you get hit in the balls by it at least once.  

So I was using some double nunchuku's and doing my form.  Instead of having them go over my inner thighs...they went a little too close to home and I smashed my boys with both nunchuku's at the same time.  I was don't for the count and all I saw was my brother laughing.  His case of ballsculitis caught up with him the next do thou so it was a nice bit of karma.


----------



## Slihn (Apr 25, 2006)

Going to Muay Thai class while wearing a silk shirt;I was sweating bullets!!


----------

